# Best pct for test and tren cycle



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 18, 2014)

hi guys doing a test tren cycle soon wanted to know your views/ideas on a pct have hcg clomid nolvadex just wanting to know when to take them,

last week of cycle take HCG 250iu eod for 2wks, then clomid 100/100/50/50 then overlap the last week of clomid with nolvadex 40/40/20/20

or should i be doing clomid and nolvadex side by side

thanks guys any advice is well appriciated


----------



## 11Bravo (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks good. I only use 500 iu of hcg during cycle split two injections per week


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 19, 2014)

I never Purposely Cease Testosterone.


----------



## Yaya (Nov 19, 2014)

Hcgenerate........

The best


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks guys


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 19, 2014)

id do your org. plan.  stagger the nolva & clomid.  wait a bit for things to clear

im not big on hcg at all.


----------



## Ronin72 (Nov 20, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> hi guys doing a test tren cycle soon wanted to know your views/ideas on a pct have hcg clomid nolvadex just wanting to know when to take them,
> 
> last week of cycle take HCG 250iu eod for 2wks, then clomid 100/100/50/50 then overlap the last week of clomid with nolvadex 40/40/20/20
> 
> ...



Make sure you wait @ least a week after last test shot if long ester. 3-5 for prop. TNE next day...


----------

